# Other Pythons > Giant Pythons >  Big Snake Enclosures

## MitsuMike

My guy is only 5 months old so he is only in a 41 qt but I am looking into building him a nice 6'x3'x2' cage as his final home.
Post pics of your big snakes housing (burms, retics, etc)

----------


## grits

I just finished this new one yesterday. Just have to pick up the Lexan for the doors. Its 30 x30 x 96

----------

_shelliebear_ (11-08-2010)

----------


## tomfromtheshade

That's a pretty nice looking enclosure.

----------


## grits

> That's a pretty nice looking enclosure.


Thanks,

----------


## MitsuMike

Nice. I don't have enough room for that. Anyone use the 6 foot boamasters cage?

----------


## Denial

never used a 6 foot boamaster cage. But I did have to help move one up a flight of stairs and didnt enjoy it one bit lol

----------


## MitsuMike

> never used a 6 foot boamaster cage. But I did have to help move one up a flight of stairs and didnt enjoy it one bit lol


I've seen u over on the Burmese forums......what do u use?

----------


## Denial

I use animal plastics and visions. But boamaster makes a plastic cage now that is basically the same thing as an ap cage and alot more lightweight. Id like to get some sentec cages next year and try them out.

----------


## Shock

I saw the sentec cages at the Tinley NARBC and they are friggin NICE!

----------


## MitsuMike

I am just going to build mine. Might just do it this weekend and get it over with. 
7x3x2 melamine cage on wheels. haha

----------


## Denial

I use to try to use those cages but to me its not worth it in the long run. They start to wreak cause big snakes pee ALOT! And the wood is harder to clean. Visions and ap cages are super eas to clean out. Well the lips on visions can be a bit annoying at times trying to clean properly. And like I said I hate heavy cages lol but I move my cages alot I get sick of them being certain ways I wish I didnt lol but I do that with everything I get sick of the way my living room looks after a few months so I rearrange everything lol

----------


## MitsuMike

> I use to try to use those cages but to me its not worth it in the long run. They start to wreak cause big snakes pee ALOT! And the wood is harder to clean. Visions and ap cages are super eas to clean out. Well the lips on visions can be a bit annoying at times trying to clean properly. And like I said I hate heavy cages lol but I move my cages alot I get sick of them being certain ways I wish I didnt lol but I do that with everything I get sick of the way my living room looks after a few months so I rearrange everything lol


haha yea I am trying to tile the bottom and put the substrate on top of that. I might switch over but for now I am going to try a custom built cage.

----------


## Denial

putting tile down will help alot.

----------


## Lucas339

just go with PVC.  you can work with it just like wood and it is already water proof.

----------


## MitsuMike

> just go with PVC.  you can work with it just like wood and it is already water proof.


Yea but u get 4x's more material for the same price......might as well buy one pre made if I was going to drop that much money.

----------


## tomfromtheshade

If you are going to spend the money you won't find a better cage than Sentec. They are the BEST available, hands down. When you consider that the cage will last forever its a pretty good investment.

----------


## Lucas339

by the time you buy all the melamine and all the tile to cover it, you will be close to the cost of the sheets of PVC.  not to mention you won't have to replace the cage in a few years.  if you think long run, the extra cost will be worth it.

----------


## MitsuMike

> by the time you buy all the melamine and all the tile to cover it, you will be close to the cost of the sheets of PVC.  not to mention you won't have to replace the cage in a few years.  if you think long run, the extra cost will be worth it.


Not even close to the same. Hell build 3 cages for the price of just a PVC cae. IDK where your looking at PVC sheet prices but everywhere that I have it's not even worth building your own.

And for those to say the melamine won't last...........how so. I have worth with this kind of wood before (not with snakes) and it has no problems holding up. I mean hell so many things ppl dont even think of are melamine. Like pretty much everything at a high school, some counter tops. If 1000's of kids can no wear the laminate down over 5+ years I just can't see a snake doing it EVER

----------


## LOSTCOAST_BALLZ

IF i can put my 2 sense in. i have had a burm and all that and they do pee a ton and have som odor. that wood cage pic was AMAZING i really like the reccessed pool. but if like you say have a young snake look for a used plastic cage. unless u have ample space and time and resources like the person who made that high grade wood cage in this thread go with a premade plastic cage. 1 water proof, 2 glass alone will cost you out the ying yang, 3 its almost bullet proof. melamine from experience starts to wear and decay i made TONS of BD cages when i used to breed them. but im only one man with strong opinnions lol. but I am an owner of vision cages currently and they are cool but there are a ton of options and faunaclassifieds has tons of people who are just looking to give the cages away for half the retail prices seriously

----------


## Lucas339

> Not even close to the same. Hell build 3 cages for the price of just a PVC cae. IDK where your looking at PVC sheet prices but everywhere that I have it's not even worth building your own.
> 
> And for those to say the melamine won't last...........how so. I have worth with this kind of wood before (not with snakes) and it has no problems holding up. I mean hell so many things ppl dont even think of are melamine. Like pretty much everything at a high school, some counter tops. If 1000's of kids can no wear the laminate down over 5+ years I just can't see a snake doing it EVER


i get my PVC sheet for 84 bucks locally.  PVC cages run upwards of 150 plus....well worth it!!!

melamine is heavy, contains formaldehyde glues, and in time, will warp due to excess humidity.  counter tops ect. aren't keep in humid conditions.  if you want to use it, use it.  i could care less.

why do you think top breeders don't use melamine???

----------


## Jadonh

Well I was gonna add pics of my enclosure in the process of being built. I know you can go to my gallery and look at them there. The enclosure is 12'x5'x5' it holds a 17 3/4' female tiger retic, and a 16' Purple Albino male retic. the enclosure weighs 2500 lbs was built in my driveway then cut in half to be moved into my garage. It in laid with 4 coats of fiberglass resin which was painted black. I also added a top that is 400 lbs and has to doors on it that allow me access. there is a hide built into it that  is 3'x5' and has a sliding door built into it for times when I clean the habitat. I also have installed a 50 gallon kiddie pool. I use a 1500 gallon pond pump to drain and refill the pool. The habitat is insulated.  I just wish I could get pics up

----------

_mumps_ (11-09-2010)

----------


## LOSTCOAST_BALLZ

> Well I was gonna add pics of my enclosure in the process of being built. I know you can go to my gallery and look at them there. The enclosure is 12'x5'x5' it holds a 17 3/4' female tiger retic, and a 16' Purple Albino male retic. the enclosure weighs 2500 lbs was built in my driveway then cut in half to be moved into my garage. It in laid with 4 coats of fiberglass resin which was painted black. I also added a top that is 400 lbs and has to doors on it that allow me access. there is a hide built into it that  is 3'x5' and has a sliding door built into it for times when I clean the habitat. I also have installed a 50 gallon kiddie pool. I use a 1500 gallon pond pump to drain and refill the pool. The habitat is insulated.  I just wish I could get pics up




YOUR A BEAST.. now thats a responsible big snake owner. if your gunna do it. do it right. i wish you can get pics up. thanks for shareing that sounds like an amazing project. THIS IS EXACTLY WHY I GO ON FORUMS TO TALK TO PEOPLE WHO HAVE A PASSION SUCH AS MINE AND THIS MY FRIEND IS PASSION. CONGRATS TO YOUR VERY LUCKY SNAKES. :Taz:

----------

Jadonh (10-25-2010)

----------


## Jadonh

The only thing I don't like is housing the 2 together, I prefer to give each its own but won't be able to  till I move to Arizona Then I am building a green house for them I will then reconstruct the enclosure I have know to house a few Red-tail boas with a tropical habitat fully enclosed so they can live like they would in the wild, then i will also add live plants and such so that minus feeding it will be a self sustaining enclosure.

----------


## tomfromtheshade

With an enclosure that size why wouldn't you just customize a room? It seems like that would be much easier.

----------


## Jadonh

> With an enclosure that size why wouldn't you just customize a room? It seems like that would be much easier.


I'm Not rich so the rooms  in my  house are used for my family and I. I will be moving to Arizona in a few years and then I will have the ability and space and money to build what I want. I do not work b/c of a disability I aquired while I was in  the Army while being stationed in Iraq. Back in 2003 I do what I can with what I can

----------


## bones93

To the OP....I know the melamine seems like the best option but it is going to take a beating from the heat and humidity. Its not so much the snakes putting the wear on it but the elements. The AP cages are nice. I have a Boamaster plastic cage for my retic and will get one for my boa. I picked this cage up locally for 100 and I love it. No way could I build something as effective and easy to maintain for that. Good luck with what ever route you take. Just wanted to give my opinion.

----------


## MitsuMike

I forgot about this thread until is was just bumped. Just had a long talk with Sam Bearden (he was a nice and informative guy, my next burm is coming from him) and he informed me about what a normal sized burm will need in it's lifetime. Told me that Iris makes a 4 footlong tub used normally for storage that will house a Male Burm perfectly. Now if I get a female then I will need to invest something bigger but for now I am going to go that route! (I can still using Flexwatt and no RHP needed)

----------


## Denial

The christmas tree storage container tubs they sell at the holidays are great for snakes. There huge

----------


## Muddyredneck

> The christmas tree storage container tubs they sell at the holidays are great for snakes. There huge


where are you finding these? iv looked everywhere and cannot find em iv even checked the walmart site and still nothing! i want to pick up two or three and put my retic in one for a few months till i can get his adult ap ordered

----------


## 2kdime

They'll be at Walmarts closer to Christmas, just be patient.

The AP racks for them are BULLETPROOF






> where are you finding these? iv looked everywhere and cannot find em iv even checked the walmart site and still nothing! i want to pick up two or three and put my retic in one for a few months till i can get his adult ap ordered

----------


## Denial

yea there not out yet. But they will be soon

----------


## mumps

> Told me that Iris makes a 4 footlong tub used normally for storage that will house a Male Burm perfectly.


The breeder (I won't mention names) who told you that is an idiot.  No way does a 4 foot tub house an adult male burm.  My male is 5 and 13 - 14 feet long.  How would I cram him in there?

And I have been using melamine for almost 20 years.  Always made my own cages (even for bps).  It might need replacing every 8 - 10 years, but for the price, it's still more cost effective than buying something premade.  Besides, I have NOT found a commercially made enclosure that will house adequately (IMO) any snake larger than 10 feet.

Chris

----------


## MitsuMike

> The breeder (I won't mention names) who told you that is an idiot.  No way does a 4 foot tub house an adult male burm.  My male is 5 and 13 - 14 feet long.  How would I cram him in there?
> 
> And I have been using melamine for almost 20 years.  Always made my own cages (even for bps).  It might need replacing every 8 - 10 years, but for the price, it's still more cost effective than buying something premade.  Besides, I have NOT found a commercially made enclosure that will house adequately (IMO) any snake larger than 10 feet.
> 
> Chris


Some burms he has have gotten that big some haven't. I mean what's the worst that is going to happen? I buy the 30 dollar tub and he out grows it.
And yea if he does outgrow it I will have a melamine cage made.

My local Container Store has them (well over the phone they said they did) haha

----------


## MitsuMike

Here is the link:

http://www.containerstore.com/shop?p...86&N=&Ntt=tree

----------


## Muddyredneck

anyone have a ruff estimate on the dimensions on those xmas tree storage tubs? cause the ones on the container said they hold an 8foot tree but im assuming they break the tree down to 2 4 foot parts or smaller

----------

_I<3Dreamsicles_ (12-14-2010)

----------


## MitsuMike

The dimensions are on the site..........

52-7/8" x 20-7/8" x 14-1/16" h

Just called my store and they have like 20 of them in stock

----------


## Muddyredneck

my appolagies, musta missed them

----------


## MitsuMike

> my appolagies, musta missed them


I will be picking one up after work and to see if I can find something bigger for by blue beauty.

----------


## grits

> And I have been using melamine for almost 20 years.  Always made my own cages (even for bps).  It might need replacing every 8 - 10 years, but for the price, it's still more cost effective than buying something premade.  Besides, I have NOT found a commercially made enclosure that will house adequately (IMO) any snake larger than 10 feet.
> 
> Chris


Same thing I was thinking. Heres some pics of mine finished. I dont have 150 bucks in it. The most expensive thing was the glass, its 1/4" tempered.

----------

tonyaltn (04-28-2011)

----------


## Muddyredneck

> I will be picking one up after work and to see if I can find something bigger for by blue beauty.


That'd be awesome cause even if they only last me a year it'd help, my guy doesn't quite need a 6ft ap and can't quite afford one as of yet anyways(he's in a perfectly fine and nice wooden enclosure I built it just doesn't hold the humidty like id like so save the flames) lol id built it before him before I read up on plastics and decided to change routes till I can make him something like a pervious poster built

----------


## Muddyredneck

> The breeder (I won't mention names) who told you that is an idiot.  No way does a 4 foot tub house an adult male burm.  My male is 5 and 13 - 14 feet long.  How would I cram him in there?
> 
> And I have been using melamine for almost 20 years.  Always made my own cages (even for bps).  It might need replacing every 8 - 10 years, but for the price, it's still more cost effective than buying something premade.  Besides, I have NOT found a commercially made enclosure that will house adequately (IMO) any snake larger than 10 feet.
> 
> Chris


Sentecs are more then adequate from what iv heard, but economical.. well that's debateable lol especially when u get in to.. well two or more giants lol :Wink:

----------


## mumps

> Sentecs are more then adequate from what iv heard, but economical.. well that's debateable lol especially when u get in to.. well two or more giants lol


I've seen the Sentecs, and like I said, I wouldn't put anything larger than 10 feet into their largest offering...

Grits:  That's one beautiful burm man!!  :Good Job: 

Chris

----------


## Utta

What about the 8ft neo, would you not put anything larger then 10ft in that?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Muddyredneck

> What about the 8ft neo, would you not put anything larger then 10ft in that?


i didnt suggest neos cause as far as i know they where discontinued and then reopened by someone else so i wasnt sure of quality or avalabilty.. i hear the old ones where the best of their time, cept for the looks department lol dont really find em very eye appealing or atleast not like ap or vision

----------


## Utta

The 8ft looks great imo. They arnt a slant front, look like a vision with more visibility. And I LIKE the slant front look  :ROFL:  the new ones are used by the SD zoo, so they can't be THAT bad  :Confused:

----------


## Muddyredneck

> The 8ft looks great imo. They arnt a slant front, look like a vision with more visibility. And I LIKE the slant front look  the new ones are used by the SD zoo, so they can't be THAT bad


yeah im just not a fan lol i know the old ones where like the sentec of there time tho so i figured they couldent be that bad and i was unaware the zoo used em so yeah guess they realyl cant be that bad lol

----------


## grits

> I've seen the Sentecs, and like I said, I wouldn't put anything larger than 10 feet into their largest offering...
> 
> Grits:  That's one beautiful burm man!! 
> 
> Chris


Thanks, She was a rescue and we are glad we were able to give her a home.

----------


## mumps

> What about the 8ft neo, would you not put anything larger then 10ft in that?


Ah, the Neodeshas.  Haven't seen them in years... I don't think they came in a 4 foot wide enclosure.  All these premade enclosures may have a nice length but they are way too narrow, and the height sucks as well (especially if you're keeping retics).  You have to be 8x4 to put anything bigger than 10 foot in my opinion.  And anything over 15 feet you need bigger than that...

If you're of the opinion that big snakes "don't move", then leave your enclosure open overnight...  :Wink: 

Chris

----------


## Christine

Hi I just want to comment on the neos. I ordered one about 8 months ago from the new company. I dont have a giant snake. I have a boa and a ball. But I just want to say, That it was shipped the same day it was ordered and I had it  in 4 days. I was shocked at how fast I got it. I dont know if they make a size for what you need but I have a 3 ft cage for my ball and I am going to order a 4ft cage for my boa.. I am very happy with the quality. I love the sliding glass door

----------


## Dead Out Reptiles

> The breeder (I won't mention names) who told you that is an idiot.  No way does a 4 foot tub house an adult male burm.  My male is 5 and 13 - 14 feet long.  How would I cram him in there?
> 
> And I have been using melamine for almost 20 years.  Always made my own cages (even for bps).  It might need replacing every 8 - 10 years, but for the price, it's still more cost effective than buying something premade.  Besides, I have NOT found a commercially made enclosure that will house adequately (IMO) any snake larger than 10 feet.
> 
> Chris


Thats because most idiot breeders purposely stunt the growth of Male Burms as soon as they start producing sperm plugs just to save space for there overweight Females for the future  :Mad: 

Daniel

----------

_mumps_ (11-16-2010)

----------


## tomfromtheshade

> I've seen the Sentecs, and like I said, I wouldn't put anything larger than 10 feet into their largest offering...
> 
> Grits:  That's one beautiful burm man!! 
> 
> Chris


Umm...the largest stock offering Sentec is 96" x 30". That's plenty big enough for Burms up to 16'.

Sentec will also make something custom for you if you feel like you need something larger.

----------


## mumps

> Umm...the largest stock offering Sentec is 96" x 30". That's plenty big enough for Burms up to 16'.
> 
> Sentec will also make something custom for you if you feel like you need something larger.


???? 96" x 30" for a 16 footer.  Ooooh, lots of room in there.  Sorry, but no.  I've been keeping giants for over 20 yrs. and they like to move more than that will allow.  Think about it.

Chris

----------


## MitsuMike

> ???? 96" x 30" for a 16 footer.  Ooooh, lots of room in there.  Sorry, but no.  I've been keeping giants for over 20 yrs. and they like to move more than that will allow.  Think about it.
> 
> Chris


What do you keep yours in then? I have never heard of anyone keeping snakes in anything larger than that.

----------


## mumps

> What do you keep yours in then? I have never heard of anyone keeping snakes in anything larger than that.


Current enclosure for my male burm is 8x4x2 feet.  Next up is a 6x6x2 feet that will sit on top of the 12x6x4 for my Ornate monitor...

Chris

----------


## chris4554

> Current enclosure for my male burm is 8x4x2 feet.  Next up is a 6x6x2 feet that will sit on top of the 12x6x4 for my Ornate monitor...
> 
> Chris


Damn did you build a garage for that? Or just an extra house?

----------


## MitsuMike

> Current enclosure for my male burm is 8x4x2 feet.  Next up is a 6x6x2 feet that will sit on top of the 12x6x4 for my Ornate monitor...
> 
> Chris


How big is your burm?

----------


## mumps

> How big is your burm?


He's a five year old male and around 13 - 14 feet.

Chris

----------


## Jadonh

What do you think about the cages designed by Cagesbydesign.com I just ordered one at around 10 grand but it was or is being built to my specifications. Its going to be 72"h x 144"l x 48" d.  I have never seen one in person, but have wanted one for awhile and was pretty excited when they decided to go to financing.

----------


## Denial

well I bet it was the only choice for them considering there prices. nice cages but way to much money for the average keeper. I buy my cages. But if it came down to cbd I would have to opt to build my own. I would be willing to bet You could build a 72"h x 144"l x 48" d much cheaper then you are getting from them. There cages do look nice though

----------


## Muddyredneck

yeah sorry 10k for one enclosure is just out of hand, i can convert a whole room to a enclosure for a tenth of that.. lol i hear they do nice work and everything but i can think of better things to spend 9k on.. like more big snakes =)

----------


## grits

I own my own company that builds custom furniture and cabinets. I know I could build those cages for 1/2 the price.

----------

_I<3Dreamsicles_ (12-14-2010)

----------


## mumps

10K for 12x4x6?????  I'll continue to make my own.  Holy crap!

Chris

----------


## Jadonh

I agree with all of you, but I would still love to have one, not getting one but would love t have one. I know I couldn't build one for a fraction of the price i can't even build a box, to hold a box. I blow but if I could find someone to build me one that would be just as nice as theirs for a fraction of the cost, might be worth a really good tip.

----------


## Denial

try your local cabinet shops. All cbd are is a big box with some fancy carvings to make them look nice. Your local cabinet shops should be able to make you some that look similar

----------

